# New Fiction Expects Robots to Make Love, Not War



## Steve Jordan (Feb 11, 2013)

Futurist Steven Lyle Jordan’s upcoming novel, _Sarcology_, bucks  the current trend of human-enslaving and killing robots popular in  media, in favor of a robot that can love its fellow man.

In _Sarcology_,  a sexy and romantic detective-adventure novel set in 2040s Atlanta,  robots can be so intelligent and built so realistically that they are  capable of having relationships, and even sex, with humans.  This is a  far cry from the usual fare with robots or artificial intelligence  (A.I.), wherein the robots tend to revolt and kill or enslave humans.   Jordan sees robots as lovers and even sex partners as a much more likely  scenario than as our human murderers.​ 
“The idea of robots rising up to enslave and/or kill us is a natural  one,” Jordan points out.  “It stems from our psychological impression of  ‘the Other,’ the stranger, whom we instinctually fear might hurt us,  intentionally or not.  Human-styled robots, in fiction and in reality,  represent machines that can potentially substitute for human beings… and  this worries us on that instinctual level.  It’s quite natural for  people to take this fear to its ultimate level and assume human-styled  machines to be intentionally malevolent and dangerous… much as we have  historically assumed the worst of other races and ethnicities that have  abruptly become part of our society.  But just as we’ve discovered over  time that strangers from other countries, races or attitudes are not  necessarily malevolent, so we will discover the same about robots.”

Jordan’s book _Sarcology_ is his way of representing robotics in  a more optimistic light.  “As robots become more sophisticated, they’ll  become better servants of humanity, doing the tough jobs that endanger  us, like law enforcement and emergency assistance, because they are  better equipped for it.  Eventually, they‘ll be capable of working  alongside us as partners.  I don’t believe they will somehow decide to  rise up against humans and fight for survival; that would suppose a  sense of mortality robots won’t have, because they’re essentially able  to transfer their brains, their essential selves, into new bodies as  needed.  More likely, they’ll become part of our lives and loves, and  even members of our families… maybe as pets and servants at first, but  eventually as equals.”

Indeed, _Sarcology_ presents its main robotic character as a  person, not as a mere machine.  “I believe robots can eventually carry  an intelligence that roughly equals ours; and at that point, they will  effectively be our equals.  We would have more to fear from humans  intent on keeping them down, than we’d have from the robots themselves.”

More detail on the upcoming novel can be found in Behind Sarcology, at Steven Lyle Jordan’s blog._  Sarcology_ is due to be released in Spring 2013.

###​ *About Steven Lyle Jordan*
_Steven Lyle Jordan grew up in the Washington, D.C. area in the  1960s and 70s, at just the right time and place to witness the space  race, the American racial and social revolutions, the beginnings of the  transistor age, the first color television programs, and America’s 1970s  environmental crisis.  His natural interest in the world has combined  with his creative leanings to develop unique and realistic novels about  our future._

_Steven has offered his futurist fiction in ebook formats since  2006, and has been called one of the pioneers of the ebook industry.  He  has been interviewed for articles in the New York Times and in various  blogs over the years.  He has also lent his talents and support to the  Read an E-Book Week website, http://www.ebookweek.com, elucidating on and encouraging reading in ebook formats around the world._

*About Right Brane*
_Right Brane ePublications is the official name of Steven Lyle  Jordan’s publishing arm, established in 2006 and dedicated to quality  novels in multiple ebook formats, at reasonable prices, and without  digital rights management (DRM), available to audiences worldwide.   Right Brane embraces the digital publications market, recognizing ebooks  as “distilled literature,” more flexible and dynamic than paper-based  books; it encourages their development to spread entertainment and  literacy, and discourages the wasteful and ecologically damaging  practices of print publishing.  Right Brane’s mantra: _We need trees more than we need paper_._


----------



## Steve Jordan (Apr 7, 2013)

*Sarcology is now available at Steven Lyle Jordan Books' site, Amazon and Barnes & Noble.*  (There is a $1.00 discount when you buy from Steven Lyle Jordan's site.)



> *Human beings aren't always flesh and blood.*
> 
> A beautiful robotics scientist has been enduring a very  personal blackmail, submitting to forced sex to keep her past  indiscretions secret. But the stakes have risen to corporate espionage,  and she's had enough. Enter Allen and Jessica Teal, of the Teal  Investigative Agency, who plan to catch her elusive blackmailer. But the  case quickly goes from bad to deadly… and they must solicit the help of  a robot prototype that turns out to be far more than anyone expected.
> 
> ...


----------

